# What type of Lime and is it safe for horses?



## MInx (Mar 15, 2006)

We have been thinking of raking in some type of Lyme, into our floor of the turnout lot ..just one to help freshen and dry it out.

We used it years ago in an outdoor dog kennel set up, but put shavings over it. Dogs never had any ill affects from it.

Will it hurt the horses if we rake it into the dirt? Would we use Farmers Lime or what kind? Thanks, Maxine


----------



## Erica (Mar 15, 2006)

Well I love, Sweet PDZ granules - it is what I use in all the stalls.

Though I have used the powdered lime several years ago and no, I never did have any ill effects using it.


----------



## MInx (Mar 15, 2006)

:saludando: Hi Erica, thanks..so sweet PDZ..where do you get that , your local co op? We don't have tack shops anywhere near us, but we do have Walmarts, ..NO tractor supplys or anythong though..guess we're too rural.

Maxine


----------



## Marty (Mar 15, 2006)

I buy 50 lbs sacks of lime at the feed store and been doing it for years and putting it in their stalls too. Nasty. Need a gas mask but as long as it's covered up, works good for me. I also lime my fields every spring with it. Just be careful you don't choke to death breathing that junk in.


----------



## Erica (Mar 15, 2006)

Sweet PDZ

Yep I get it at my feed store, in the next town.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 15, 2006)

Here...the lime you are referring to is called "hydrated lime", it is white.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi you guys :saludando:

There are different types of Lime you know, you don't want to use hydrated lime it is very caustic. Hydrated lime, slake lime, or "burn lime" is pure white. Hydrated lime is very caustic, so the bag will have a warning on it. This is the kind of lime you use for white wash . This lime will burn you and your livestock. Do not use it on the floor nor breath it. Of course you can use it several people do but cover it WELL with straw or shavings, I choose not to it's too risky especially since my barn is used mostly for foaling. I do and have used the hydrated lime on my compost pile. But I would not use it in my stable.

Agricultural lime, "ag lime", "garden lime", "barn lime" This lime is _gray_* and can be used to spread on the floor of your barn. This is safe for you and your livestock. It will not burn. I spread this lime on my barn floor because it provides an antibacterial quality, dries out and "sweetens" the floor. I used this for years and years when I raised quail and ornamental pheasants, I learned the hard way the difference in the lime.*

*
The lime you need to use is not white it is a gray color. Hope this helps someone.*

* *


----------



## MInx (Mar 16, 2006)

Great info! All set. Found both the Sweet Pdz and the AG gray lime on hand in town so now just waiting out the weather and when snow finally melts can get to work!

Never thought I'd be so glad to get to work :bgrin

Maxine


----------

